# Duda:Amplificador de 10 watts con transistores



## VEGATRONICA (Jul 25, 2010)

Veran desde que empeze con esto de la electronica siempre me gustaron los amplificadores de audio, vi muchos circuitos, esquemas la gran mayoria me desilusione de hacerlos ya que el gran problema era siempre el transformador, donde voy  a conseguir un transformador que me entregue 20-0-20 a 5 Amp?, pues bien despues he conseguido a un proveedor que me vende dicho transformador por que aqui son tan raros como el uranio, pero eso es cuestion de la fuente me vuelvo al tema, resulta que me empeñaron un rotomartillo creo que el mandril es de 1/2 pulg, como tengo brocas de 13/64" me anime hacer unas perforaciones y funciono bien y como tengo algo mas de tiempo me quiero armar un amplificador, hace muchos años hice uno de 2 watts a transistores pero no me convencio, realize con el TDA2003 y funcionaron bien pero siempre tuve la inquietud de hacer uno transistorizado de mas potencia pero quiero ir poco a poco y encontre este esquema que me llamo la atencion y me ilusiono, http://freecircuitdiagram.com/2008/08/26/simple-10-watts-audio-power-amplifier-using-transistors/
La duda es en el dichoso MJE2055 que no lo encuentro por ningun lado, la cuestion seria con que transistor puedo sustituirlo? Ademas viene un ajuste de bias pero en el articulo no especifica cual es la corriente de reposo ni en donde hacer dicha medicion, Y lo ultimo diganme la verdad valdria la pena hacer dicho circuito o seria mejor hacer el Sinclair Z30 posteado aqui mismo por su atencion muchas gracias.

PDerdon por marearlos con tanto rollo


----------



## zopilote (Jul 25, 2010)

Solo es mala sintaxis, debia decir MJE3055, que es lo mismo que un 2N3055 u otro transistor NPN para etapas finales.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 25, 2010)

Somacruz dijo:


> Y lo ultimo diganme la verdad valdria la pena hacer dicho circuito o seria mejor hacer el Sinclair Z30 posteado aqui mismo por su atencion muchas gracias.



Te recomiendo que ni mi mires ese amplificador y optes por el Sinclair Z30 que está en el foro. El diseño del amplificador que has presentado es poco menos que lamentable, empezando por que la etapa de entrada es directamente el VAS, con lo cual ese circuito es extremadamente sensible al ruido de la alimentación...y vas a tener que construirle una fuente regulada, que te va a costar tanto o más que el mismo amplifcador.


----------



## VEGATRONICA (Jul 25, 2010)

La verdad desde un principio estaba esperando su opinion y es porque he estado viendo las sugerencias, comentarios y correcciones que usted ha hecho y me he dado cuenta que usted es un entendido en el tema, la verdad queria empezar desde abajo haciendo uno de 10 watts pero si usted me recomienda mas hacer el Sinclair Z30 me voy a animar por ese, aunque habra que esperar un tiempo ya que aun no hago el pedido del transformador, muchas gracias señor zavalla por haberse tomado la molestia de responder mi duda y abusando de su ayuda me gustaria que me recomendara alguna informacion que me ayude a entender mejor el funcionamiento de este tipo de amplificadores(transistorizados)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 25, 2010)

No es ninguna molestia responderte!

Vos querés hacer algo de 10W, pero el Z30 te entrega 20W...y si le bajás un poco la tensión de alimentación, te va a dar 15W...así que no es tanta la diferencia, y el costo de ese amplificador es MUY bajo...así que casi que no hay excusa para no hacerlo.

En cuanto al transformador, el Z30 en estréreo lo podés alimentar sin problemas con un par de transformadores de bajo costo para lámparas dicroicas (OJO, no "transformadores" electrónicos, sino los comunes) puestos en serie...y con esos transformadores te va a entregar alrededor de 15W sobre 8 ohms.

Para estudiar sobre amplificadores...lo mejor que he encontrado es *este artículo*, pero *este también* dicen que es bueno, aunque mas simple y no cubre tantas cosas. Ambos están en inglés, así que espero que puedas aprovecharlos sin problemas...


----------



## VEGATRONICA (Jul 25, 2010)

Ok ya vi el articulo habra que meterle tambien al ingles, lo del transformador dejeme ver si le entendi, usted me comenta que podria conectar 2 transformadores comunes en serie para obtener la tension deseada para el Sinclair? La verdad nunca se me habia ocurrido tal cosa pero si es asi en Steren me venden uno de 12-0-12 a 3amp si compro 2 los podre poner en seria y asi obtener  los 24 pero con la rectificacion aumentaria el voltaje, asi que tendria que ser de 9-0-9 para obtener una tension aproximada comenteme si estoy mal, muchas gracias por su pronta respuesta, Gracias zopilote por hacerme ver que no existe el MJE2055 era MJE3055


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 26, 2010)

A lo que me refería es que si te resulta complicado conseguir transformadores de alta corriente, una forma simple de hacerlo es usar dos transformadores *sin punto medio* (12-V en este caso) conectados en serie para obtener los 12+12V y luego rectificarlo y filtrarlo normalmente.
Te hablé de los trafos para lámparas dicroicas por que entregan 12-V 5-Amp y son muy económicos, al menos en Argentina.

Saludos!


----------



## VEGATRONICA (Jul 26, 2010)

Ah OK no tenia idea de que se pudiera hacer asi, la verdad ignoro si se venden ese tipo de transformadores aqui en mi pais habra que checar una vez mas gracias por haber respondido mi duda  saludos desde Mexico


----------

